# Farmers/Breeders



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like for everyone to share which breeders/farms you brought from?

We have brought from different farms.

some farms we brought from are still in business others or not.

We brought from

Little American Minis--Texas

Velvet Farms moved no longer selling minis Texas

Critter Farms not sure if still in business Mississippi

Horseshue minis no longer selling minis New York

Wickersham Miniatures Mississippi

Harrell Minis-no longer selling Mississippi

we also gotten from folks that aren't big farms.

I have been blessed everyone I have brought from has been great


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2012)

A few we've bought from are:

Kickapoo

Oak Park

D'Armond

Oasis

Mona

Lauralee's

Cherokee Stables

Woodsons


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2012)

REO said:


> A few we've bought from are:
> 
> Kickapoo
> 
> ...






I love you stud lotto and his foals





anyone gotten from Nakar I see she has nice ones in auction right now?


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 14, 2012)

My aunt bought my first mini from a trade show, but she said the guy was from Winchester, VA. I don't think he came from any "real farm."

But the mini I selected an purchased myself was from Homestead Acres Miniatures /Caballo Valley Farm. The owners were very friendly and if I'm ever looking for another horse I will check with them to see what they have.


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 14, 2012)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> My aunt bought my first mini from a trade show, but she said the guy was from Winchester, VA. I don't think he came from any "real farm."
> 
> But the mini I selected an purchased myself was from Homestead Acres Miniatures /Caballo Valley Farm. The owners were very friendly and if I'm ever looking for another horse I will check with them to see what they have.


My mare roselee is from there,and her 2 past foals...very nice people,especially ms kloman...


----------



## valshingle (Feb 14, 2012)

Hallmark Miniatures, TX

Thousand Oaks, TX

Black Squirrel Ranch, CO (Knells, MS)

El Rancho Loco, TX

Los Arboles, TX (Little King, IN)

Cherryville Farms, TX

McCabe's, OH

High Country Miniatures, TX

Albahurst (Thousand Oaks, TX)

Mountain Meadows, WA

Rocking M, OK

Zarzuela, CA (Sami's, CA)

Vermilyea, TX

Wisteria, LA

Oak Knoll, TX (Silver Meadows, FL)

Cross Country, AR

Buckeye WCF, OH

At least 5 of these are no longer breeding. If I left anyone out, I apologize. Some of these sellers did not breed the horses I bought from them. The actual breeder is in parenthesis.


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2012)

I forgot my mares from COH


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 14, 2012)

MCA miniature horses(Breeders were MCA and Balihi, I don't think Balihi breeds anymore, but not sure) located in Indianna

Oak Park Miniatures (Breeder is Little King) located in Wisconsin

and Erica's Tiny Trotters, Located in Arkansas

I highly recommend any of them and love my addtions from them


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 14, 2012)

Our current herd (with breeder in ( ) if they weren't the seller):

Sawmill River Farm (MA)(several, including one bred by Vermilyea Farms)

Aloha Acres (NC)

Mocha Miniatures (NH)

Jones Mini Whinnies (PA)

Star Ridge Acres (Alamos) (MO/TX)

Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm (OH)


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2012)

wow sounds like alot of nice breeders/ farms

I forgot to have you all listed where like what state



the farm/breeder was.


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 14, 2012)

STAR/Solheim's Tiny American Ranch [AZ]

Forest something I think... I'll have to look and edit this post later, I can't remember exactly who I bought him from as it was at a local show and not his breeder. (HMS? Don't know what this stands for/can't find any info on them) [CA]

Houck's A-1 Miniature Horses [WI]

Sparkle Plenty [AZ]


----------



## Tremor (Feb 14, 2012)

We bought our horses from one farm that was dispersing because of health. They weren't a BIG farm, but rather pretty small. We bought most of their herd which we've sold and now only have two horses from the original herd. The rest are offspring.

That being said I will not release an actual name. They were from Iowa though.





EDIT: I can say however the previous owners of some of our older horses.

Dagnillos (Iowa. Can't remember location however)

Timberviews (Le Grand, IA...Beautiful farm)

Lundy's (Greenfield, IA)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2012)

Targetsmom I borrowed your format





Our current herd (with breeder in ( ) if they weren't the seller)

*stallions:*

Blue Ridge Miniatures-VA now TN-(Triple K Farm-ND)

Little Kings Farm- IN

*mares*

Mountz Mini acres- PA-no longer breeding

Little Wee Farm- PA-(RF Bars farm? CA)

Cedar Fields Farm-WV

D'Armond little angels-LA-no longer breeding

Eagles Ring Miniatures (homebred) NJ

*geldings*

1- local in NJ- not breeders

1- IA - not breeders

adding 1 new mare Little King Farm (UNO)


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Feb 14, 2012)

We've bought from several farms, a few I can think of right off the top of my head are: (including both farms we've purchased directly from, and farms that have bred our horses)

Little King Farm

Cherry Orchard Hill

Blue Star Miniatures

S Bar P Miniatures

Bar B

Westwind Miniatures

H&HS Miniatures (no longer in business)

Running Creek Miniatures

Me-He Miniatures

JoCo Miniatures


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 14, 2012)

*I've personally only bought 2 from a known breeder in **Wisconson...Zephyr Woods Farm*

_Zephyr Woods Little Prancer_ a Little Kings Zephyr Buckeroo daughter

&

_Little Kings Sentra Supreme_ a double bred King Supreme Son _(bred by Little King Farm)_

*I have other horses here that came from local farms and known farms BUT I bought them from no-buddys and not the farms they where bred from. But heres the names of the farms they where bred from...*

Alavadars, MI _(Flight of Fancy Champagne Taste daughter)_

WestWind Farm, MI _(Little Kings BuckOff daughter)_

Miniature Dreamland, MI _(Komokos Fancy Pants g-daughter)_

Holly Wood Miniatures, MI _(Komokos/Johnstons/GMB bred stallion)_

*& I have 2 homegrowns with my name on them: Silver Maple Miniatures, MI*


----------



## sfmini (Feb 15, 2012)

For just the horses on the farm:

NFC Farm

Limestone Miniatures, TX (3 horses)

Little King Farm

Erin Haddad, bred by Buckeye WCF

Caldwells - one bred by them, one bred by Flying W Farm, Ohio

The rest are our own breeding with the prefix SF


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 15, 2012)

We've bought plenty from several different farms:

Currently owned:

Grahams

Redrock

Los Arboles

Alba Hurst

Creta Hills

Ranger Creek

Mini Ridge

Apache Hills

Vermilyea

JEM (Bartkovich)

Dakota

Double Diamond

CJMM

Six Gems

MCC

Formerly owned:

Patsolics

Moss Grove

Circle N

Circle A

Tangerine Dreams

Rolin Acres

GGDs

4 Gs

Hairicane

Plus some more I just can't remember right now....


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine came from:

Stallions:

Mini Go Round in Arkansas

Reece's in Delaware

Mares:

Mini Go Round in Arkansas

Havencroft in Wisconsin

Reece's in Delaware

D'Armond in Louisiana

Gelding:

Crayonbox Miniatures in PA

I highly recommend all of these wonderful breeders and so sorry D'Armond isn't breeding any longer. I think I have fabulous horses(Okay, I'm definitely prejudiced



) but so happy to have knowledgeable, helpful breeders who are always there for me.


----------



## Lori W (Feb 15, 2012)

With the exception of one mare, none of ours were bought directly from the farms of their breeding / prefix, but we love the animals these farms produced:

Stallions

- Alvadar (MI)

- Dusty Lane (AR)

Mares

- Little King (IN; this is the mare we bought directly from LK)

- Buck On (MN)

- Jandts (MN)

- Double Days (UT)

- Jo Co (MI)

Gelding

- Cherry Orchard Hill (IL; associated with LK)


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2012)

It's no secret that some of my best horses have come from Erica's Tiny Trotters. We have bought some outstanding horses from her that she bred, and also some really top notch horses she aquired from other farms, like our geldings, Tibb's Sundowner (9x Nat'l Champion / Res. National Champion) and Little Kings BT Bacardi gold (golden palomino BTU son and supreme champion). She is my first go-to when we are considering adding something to our herd.

Other places our beloved horses have come from:

The Harrell's in MS -- one of our best mares, "Hope"

Triple H Minis in KY -- "Derby" (my first show horse!) and Khaki

We have bought horses from others, but those are kind of the highlights as I see the of what we have retained. However, I maybe should list ourselves! Because we have been blessed with a very high percentage of fillies that we have kept for our own future use. These were fillies (some now mares!) that I'd have wanted to buy if they wer not already ours.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 15, 2012)

Most of the horses I have been most happy with and have been doing the best for us came from Thomas Graham. I purchased some mares from Jackie Tyler back in the Spring. One of my favorite mares (for personal reasons, she is my love..) came from Ronaele at Alpha Farm here in Ohio.

Most of our horses I have selected here or there based on what I wanted and what they could do for me (the horses).


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 15, 2012)

Our first two came from Longview Acres in Harvard, IL who are no longer breeding.

We have from 3 from Twin Creeks Miniatures in Durand, IL who are now retiring and selling out. OOPS! I take that back; 5 from them -we just purchased a team from them who are Tiny Hooves miniatures bred and were owned, trained and shown by Donis Boone for many years.

My Mother has her mini here and he came from Kickin' Back Miniatures in Winnebago, IL.

We have also owned minis from the former Zefran Farm.


----------



## barbiedoll68346 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wiltz Family Minis

Lilliput Acres

Crystal Ridge

Susan Stuart (Texas)

Alamos Miniatures

T's Miniatures

Waconda Valley Miniatures

 

Hope I did not forget anyone!!!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 15, 2012)

Our oldest we purchased in Kansas from a breeder/judge/farm going out of business but he is Martin's Mr Chips Leo from Okla. originally.

Our Shetland is from Brush Creek farm in Illinois.

Our other two minis from Royal Oak Farm in Florida.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 15, 2012)

I am sure I will miss some as I dont know where all of them came from as some were just awesome finds at sales.

Little King Farm--we got a COH, a couple LKF, and a Fallen Ash Scouts horse from the LKF and sales---IN

Arion - 3 horses--KY

Coventry Lane--2 horses--PA

Maple Hollow Farm---I have bought a lot from my parents




plus we have kept a lot of our foals---IA

Kaycee Miniature Horses----IA

Ramakers

Cherokee Rose---2 purchased but she also raised another one I have---MN

Dusty Lane--AR

PALS--MO

LA Blues--NE

GMR--IA

Timberview--IA

Lakeview--IA

I think that is the main list, hope I didnt forget any important ones


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting thread.

Our first mini was bout from an individual but he was bred from Cornerstone Farm in Ontario Canada, although don't think are breeding any longer.

Our next two are from Bartkewich Miniatures (JEM prefix)in Manitoba, Canada including our 2x Top Ten National Gelding Over JEM Duke It Out and our Canadian All Star winning mare JEM Break N Pattern.

The last but certainly not least was bought from Country Lane Miniature in MAnitoba, Canada is our gelding Claybury Framed By Reign, bred by Claybury's Training Centre in Minnesota.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2012)

We've bought from far too many to list here, but I'll list a few, with approximate locations:

Mountain High-- Jean Kenneth, now deceased, had some GORGEOUS horses, she was in the northwest US

Cherokee Rose-- got our beloved Jandt's stallion from her, Wisconsin or Minnestoa, forget which

Mountain Meadows-- we purchased the first-ever-bred-to-Prince mare before she was bred to him from Stacy, and got the first-ever-born Prince foal (a filly), Pacific Northwest

Critter Creek-- got three from them, all appys, Florida

NJ Farm-- stunning (and winning!) ponies and ASPC/AMHR horses there, Nebraska

Erica's Tiny Trotters --- Big City buckskin appy son, Arkansas

COH-- beautiful mare from their dispersal auction

ROKO --- several gorgeous horses, I keep going back for more, lol! , Oklahoma

Reece Family--- my most recent addition, a double dilute Little Kings Supreme Son, Delaware


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2012)

Most of my minis are from unknown or little known breeders, but I also have one from each of Little King, Triple K and Lucky Hart (I also have a Lucky Hart bred mare purchased from someone else).

Most of my minis are from unknown or little known breeders, but I also have one from each of Little King, Triple K and Lucky Hart (I also have a Lucky Hart bred mare purchased from someone else).


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 15, 2012)

Triple K, Conder Miniatures, Limestone Miniatures, Little King Farm, Ten L Training, Jones Mini-Whinnies.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hope I don't forget anyone, may have to edit later;

Most of our brood mares from:

Reece Family Miniatures, lots of Boones buckaroo breeding, and Blue Boy, Del.

Our herd stallion, Lucky Four Farms, I think NC

Wee Equine Acres, all show horses, not sure but think NC

Sweetwater: My Champion produceing mare

Also a Champion producing mare, and not sure of the state think it is West Virgina, but she is my favorite and now retired. Stump Hollows Cinder: Produce of Mare Champion.

Dell Tera: My heart horse that would show her heart out, and was featured on the front page of our local newspaper was bought from J.C Williams, gone but not forgotten> Still have two of his.

The rest are home grown.

Hill Training Center: Danielle Hill of RFM.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Feb 15, 2012)

October Hill Farm (MA) and Freya Farm (NY)


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are the Farms I highly Recommend. (Will Probably have to Add More Later



)

Cattail Cottage Miniatures (UT)

Magic Mist Miniatures (UT)

ROKO Miniatures (OK)

Old Stage Miniatures (WI)

Oak Park Miniatures (WI)

Zephyr Woods Farm (WI)

San Juan Miniatures (CO)

Double Tree Miniatures (? I can't Rememeber Location)

Ravenloft Miniatures (CA)

The List Goes On and On and On


----------



## Lewella (Feb 15, 2012)

My very first mini was bred by Al Zehrer here in Minnesota and purchased from Henry Stoltz here in Minnesota.

My AMHR stallion is from Grassmere in Kentucky. I also have Grassmere mares and a Star Struck mare from Texas. The rest of the ASPC/AMHR herd are ones I have bred and hardshipped.


----------



## Bluebell (Feb 15, 2012)

Lilliput Acres

Ramakers

Kulee Country

Tammy Juen

Westwind


----------



## Tami (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are some of mine.....In the 30 years I have had minis, I may miss a few...lol. I purchased several from each of the the farms below.

Reh's-WI...no longer breeding

Lucky Four-NC

Little King- IN

Arion-KY

Sami Lil Horse Ranch- CA

Huffs-IL...no longer breeding

Oh yeah, Limestone too

I am sure I am missing a lot.......lol

And my boy that just arrived today is from Indian Peaks in CO.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2012)

hey has anyone brought from Nakar?


----------



## SHANA (Feb 16, 2012)

I have gotten my minis from many different breeders:

Cove View Miniatures, New Brusnwick, Canada - no longer has minis

Shauneys Shetlands And Miniatures, Ontario, Canada - no longer has horses

Sarabeau Stables, Ontario, Canada

Risque Stables, Ontario, Canada

Meadowwind Miniatures, Manitoba, Canada

BBS MIniatures, Quebec, Canada

Timberyork Farms, Ontario, Canada - no longer has minis

Lanesfield Farms, Ontario, Canada - no longer has minis

Cross Country Farms, Arkansas, USA

Haras Mykytyn, Ontario, Canada

Fineline Horses, Ontario, Canada

Brenda McArthur, Ontario, Canada

Bella-paloosa miniatures, Quebec, Canada

Vaughan Miniatures, Ontario, Canada - no longer has minis


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 16, 2012)

Over the years I have gotten horses from small breeders, but occasionally more well-known farms.

-C-Spots Miniatures (MA)

-Six Gems (PA)

-SH Miniatures (OR)

-Starchief(AZ)

-Galloping G (PA)

-Erica's Tiny Trotters

-Critter Creek-CCMF (FL)

-Romandaro (PA)


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2012)

Magic said:


> ROKO --- several gorgeous horses, I keep going back for more, lol! , Oklahoma


Thanks Lori!!!







PaintNminis said:


> Here are the Farms I highly Recommend. (Will Probably have to Add More Later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thank you too Toni!


----------



## T'sMinis (Feb 16, 2012)

In the past and recently I have purchased from:

LA Blues Minis, Lonnie Athey, Lincoln, NE

Tibbs Miniature Horses, Tim Tibbs, SD

Wiltz Family Minis, Virgil Wiltz, KS

WJP Minis, Wanda Putz, Crete, NE

Kickapoo Acres, OH

We are to a point that we have retained and show many of our home raised horses.

Gina

T's Miniature Horses

Clatonia, NE


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 16, 2012)

Lots of well known names here with many repeats!

One day, i know my name will be here!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 16, 2012)

Royal View Farm - Maine

Funny Farm - Maine

Love our little guys and would love to thank both farms/breeders for them!


----------



## Suzie (Feb 16, 2012)

We have bought from many nice farms too.

Galloping G

Mini Go Rounds

D'Armands Littlest Angels (now dispersed)

DSF Farms

Cadle Creeks

Gum Branch

Moss Grove

Sunwoods

Several individuals that were no longer breeding also.


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 16, 2012)

The four I have all came from Oatmeal Acre in Michigan. There I found beautiful horses and a very good friend


----------



## LC Farm (Feb 16, 2012)

My two all time favorites to buy from are Buckeye WCF and Baxters Painted Pastures. We also love our horses from Michigan and Oatmeal Acres.


----------



## Flying minis (Feb 16, 2012)

I stayed local with all of mine : ) Not "big name" breeders (yet), but I love all of the horses I've gotten - their personalities and performance ability are fantastic.

So, here they are

D&W (Wilmer Jensen, MN - now deceased) - bought my mare from an auction when he was selling out

Lazy Creek Minis (Taylor Van Roekel, Iowa)

And of course, my favorites (since 3 of mine came from them!)

Bondes Bouncin B Acres, Brookings SD - Brad and Machelle not only sold me some great horses, they have been incredible support and help as I've started into the "mini world"!


----------



## minimomNC (Feb 16, 2012)

We have been blessed with a lot of success in the showring with horses from several farms, but our top horses came from one farm.

I have a World and National Champion stallion, RHA Mercury Rising from Rocking Horse Acres in MD and I have a National Champion Jr Stallion Over/ National Reserve Grand Champion stallion over, RHA Splash Of Curry, again from Rocking Horse Acres. I have a gelding in training now that we think will do very well this year, or so we hope, RHA Wardances Dr Zhivago, see the pattern LOL yes from Rocking Horse Acres.

We have also bought several from Ravenwood in NC, Whispering Hill in NC, and Little King. I had a couple of awesome Lucky Four horses but we didn't buy from there, would love to one day though. And two incredible mares from Honeysuckle Knoll (not in business anymore, sad to say). We have also had wonderful horses to show from Lucky Trails in NC.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 16, 2012)

_I've purchased horses from the following farms...._

_ _

_Moss Grove, Faith Farms, Pine Ridge Minis, Willow Creek Farm, D'armond, Ranger Creek, Hallmark Miniatures, Aloha Acres Training Center, Marystown Miniatures, Tibbs Family Miniatures, Lilac Lane, Mountain Meadows, Little King, Bar B Ranch, Alamo Miniatures, Wisteria, Seahorse and Star Struck_

_ _

_ _

_ _


----------



## AshleyNicole (Feb 16, 2012)

About half or more of our mares came from Erica's Tiny Trotters here in Ar.

Roan Ranger daughter and Redboy daughter are from SG miniatures in TN

Lass is from Zephyr woods in WI

Also have 3 other mares from smaller farms here in AR and LA.

Bare is from Cross Country farms here in AR

Sky is from Okie Blue Sky farms in OK and he was bred at Flying W farms

King is from Little America miniatures in TX

Rowdy was from a smaller farm in LA


----------



## Eagle (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry not really what you asked but I haven't been able to buy any horses from America yet but if (or rather when) I can I would love to go to:

Triple K Miniatures

Erica's Tiny Trotters

Ravenloft Miniatures


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 16, 2012)

Sandy Oaks-my stallion Memphis. He had not been there long. He was my first mini and my Christmas present. Sherry was kind enough to deliver him.-

Lauralees-a few mares purchased when she went out of business

Rodeo Ranch-my mare Choctaw. It was not actually a purchase. Traded trailer for horse.

The rest are home grown.


----------



## little lady (Feb 16, 2012)

Purchased my very first miniature from:

Willow Roc (KS)

Second mini from:

Painted Fox Ponies(MI)

And my third mini from:

Reflections (OK)

All are fantastic people who I would buy from again in a heart beat!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 17, 2012)

Horses I currently own:

A miniature gelding from Jason Prince (Excaliber training in Illinois)

A miniature gelding from a private owner in OH, that she just got from Pura Vida Ranch in CO, and was bred by Zarzuela miniatures in CA. He was a stud when we got him.

A shetland/miniature colt from RHA in Maryland that will soon be a gelding.

A miniature colt from Beals in Ohio that we had gelded

I also had a grade mini gelding (outgrew his A papers, but was never hard shipped R) that I started out with. He was from private owners, never saw his old papers to know who he was bred by.

Seeing a pattern with me and geldings? lol


----------



## minie812 (Feb 18, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> hey has anyone brought from Nakar?



I have bought two from Karen. One was a filly that she bred & is now owned by a friend and the other was a tiny mare named Merlot that was bred by a lady that no longer breeds. She is just about 28" and a Hoot!


----------



## Little Hooves (Feb 18, 2012)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> Over the years I have gotten horses from small breeders, but occasionally more well-known farms.



Same here, Kim! I don't think I have purchased horses from many well-known breeders, but here is my short list anyway (I'm not including farms of the horses I have sold in this list - this is just for the horses I currently own):

- Hot Water Farm (MO)

- Fikes (ND)

- Double KA (Ont. CAN)

- Bar Bar E (WY)

- Bended Knee (UT)

- Oak Bay Acres (OR)

- Silver Leaf Farm (TX)

- Iowna Lil Bitty Farm (TX)


----------



## chandab (Feb 18, 2012)

Little Hooves said:


> Same here, Kim! I don't think I have purchased horses from many well-known breeders, but here is my short list anyway (I'm not including farms of the horses I have sold in this list - this is just for the horses I currently own):
> 
> - Hot Water Farm (MO)
> 
> ...


Knew I forgot one, I have a mare from Fikes.

Edited to add, I forgot another... Can't believe I missed this one, nearly half my herd came from... Squires Montana Miniatures (formerly Dot and Lin's); Dot is a great mentor and has become a wonderful friend.


----------



## shelia (Feb 18, 2012)

I will start with my most recent. I just bought 4 awsome horses from Quintessa farms! That includes Quintessa Tributes Vecchio!

Before that was Ravenloft farm where I got Ravenlofts Buckaroo Standing Ovation.

I got Wizard from Critter Creek

I got some very nice mares from Half Measures ranch

I have bought from Samis Lil Horse Ranch

My memory is starting to get a little hazy now, but I got my first mini from Pam Brown at Pee Wee farms.

Most of the places are here in California, but I have had a few shipped.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 19, 2012)

My minis...

rescued the first two from a neighbor

made multiple purchases from Mary Ann Bartkewich here in Manitoba--really great lady to deal with!

also bought a couple mares from Tracy Conrad of Country Lane Miniatures

bought 2 from an individual who was selling off her last two

Any other sellers I prefer to forget about & not mention

My ponies...

first one came from Cindy Leeper of Valley View Miniatures in South Dakota (I credit her with getting me hooked on ponies!)

one came from Leah Johnson in TX

My others have all come from (or through) Lewella Tembreull at Platte Ridge in MN. Two of those are perhaps going to qualify as Minis..Lewella is just my favorite person to deal with. She is the one person whose word I will take when she tells me what a pony or horse looks like--she knows what I like and sees the horses the way I do, so if she tells me the pony has a good hip or that one doesn't have the tailset I like, I know she is right.


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> hey has anyone brought from Nakar?


I have not, however, if I were in the market now (or when in the past), this is a farm I would seriously consider buying from. I have really admired what she's had going on.


----------

